# my troubled harvest



## stoner 420 (Nov 9, 2007)

hello everyone i have been posting trying to get my 14 and a half week flowering plant to finish ... finally i got agravated and choped here i think i am going to be real happy with the smoke....... here are some pics of the finished product awaiting trial............. oh yeah and the big bud in the middle is 15 inches long and about 4 inches around probably about 1.5 oz from all cfl grow from start to finish i had 7 26 watt cfls rating 1600 to 1700 lumens each and one 42 wat at 2600 lumens thats around and abouta total of 14,150 lumens in a 2 sqft box so whoever thinks cfls don't give a descent yield this is proof of a different story...... any replys are greatly appreciated and greatly wanted so let me know what you think


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 10, 2007)

do u have a high powered magnifing lens? if so check out ur buds look specificly at the trics that'll tell u if cutting them down early was a bad idea or not. either way u still got a bunch of free smoke, good job.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2007)

*Congrats on the harvest Stoner420. :aok: That's a damn fine CFL grow that's for sure. I moved this over to the bud pic section.  Great job mang. :aok: *


----------



## SomBud (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice CFL grow what strain is it?


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 10, 2007)

hello thanks for moving this TBG i was not sure where to put this and thanks for the replies yes i agree i have had very good luck with the cfls and also i have had a 100 percent female ratio i started six plants and all six were female and i gave two too a friend and one to start a clone hydro system to a friend and the clones are yummy.... the strain is a local outdoor that was growing last year and it was not as good looking as mine are so pls keep the comments coming and would love to hear anything esle you all have to say


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 12, 2007)

hello everyone i know that there was not alot more yall had to say about this but i just had to shar some pics of the almost finished product... i will put it in to jars tomarrow for some reason my house's RH is about 30 to 35 percent and the buds tend to dry fairly quickly from what yall have going on with yalls ..... i tried to put some buds in jars earlier today and about two or three hours later i opened it to see what kind of smell they where gonna have and once again the jar smelled like hay but the big bud still hanging smells soooooooooooo good no hay smell can anyone tell me what is up and why it is trying to smell like hay when i put it into jars.......... here are some pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2007)

*Your letting your buds get to dry before putting them in jars stoner420. You want your buds to feel like a sponge when you put them into jars.  *


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats the stuff right there!!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks good man, you should only put them in jars when you want to cure the bud


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

nice grow,i agree with TBG,jarr them while still pliable,not crispy.


----------

